# Warcraft 3 hosting issue



## Liveman45 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello i'm new to the forums and I was wondering if you guys can help me with my hosting issue. I have a linksys router WRT54G and have already forwarded the ports 6112-6119 for my computer's ip address. I haven't been able to still host when all firewalls are down....I'm REALLY FRUSTRATED haha I just would like a little bit of help thats all . 

Thx


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSG.

Follow these instructions please:

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54G/Warcraft_III.htm


----------



## Liveman45 (Jul 9, 2007)

I already did that but it decided to work today thank you!


----------



## blahbuds (Jul 9, 2007)

ok this ones easy. I'd recommend going to blizzards online help section. they have step by step instructions for most routers and software firewalls. The reason you can't host games (like half of the players on bnet) is the ports are being blocked...probably in multiple places. You need to open ports 6112-6119 on your router (and port 4000 if you want to host in StarCraft) And if you're using windows firewall its most likely blocking those ports aswell.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

blahbuds said:


> ok this ones easy. I'd recommend going to blizzards online help section. they have step by step instructions for most routers and software firewalls. The reason you can't host games (like half of the players on bnet) is the ports are being blocked...probably in multiple places. You need to open ports 6112-6119 on your router (and port 4000 if you want to host in StarCraft) And if you're using windows firewall its most likely blocking those ports aswell.


Did you not just see his previous post?


----------



## MrGrinch (Jul 13, 2007)

i had the same problem but it worked after i downloaded Zone Alarm


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

MrGrinch said:


> i had the same problem but it worked after i downloaded Zone Alarm


Don't you mean: "It worked after I disabled zone alarm"?


----------



## MrGrinch (Jul 13, 2007)

i did this over a year ago but i vaguely remember forwarding through my router didn't work but then i forwarded with Zone Alarm and then possibly disabled it like u said and it works now


----------



## kv13 (Jul 30, 2007)

http://killerwombatspy.blogspot.com/


----------



## Alphapig (Aug 3, 2007)

i can t host games on warcraft 3


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Alphapig said:


> i can t host games on warcraft 3


First of all, look through this thread and you will find an answer to your problem.................


----------

